# AMD Wraith Prism RGB Einstellen



## xZnak3_ (27. März 2019)

Hallöchen, ich habe mir vor ca einem Monat den AMD Ryzen 2700x gekauft. Nach einigen Wochen bin ich wieder auf die RGB Einstellungen des Standard-Lüfters gestoßen.
Ich habe mich schon erkundigt und die CoolerMaster Software herruntergeladen und istalliert. Ich kann die Software aufmachen und habe diese dann gleich mal auf den aktuellsten Stand geupdatet.
Jedoch wenn ich nun ein Farbprofil auswähle oder irgendwas verändere und auf apply gehe, passiert an meinem Lüfter nichts. USB und RGB sind am Mainboard angeschlossen.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben oder sagen was ich vergessen oder falsch gemacht habe? Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. März 2019)

Wie wäre es wenn du die Software deines Boardherstellers nimmst. Der Kühler ist doch am Board angeschlossen?


----------



## nonamez78 (27. März 2019)

Die Software von Coolermaster ist nur für die Verwendung via USB, RGB für die Steuerung durch die Software deines Mainboards.
Beide gleichzeitig anklemmen würde ich direkt mal lassen, entscheide dich für eins von beidem.
Bei RGB vom Board musst du drauf achten, dass es kein D-RGB ist, sprich du 4 Pins nutzt (alle drei Farben + Masse).
Meinen AMD Cooler kann ich mit der MSI Boardsoftware problemlos steuern, allerdings macht der Ring in der Mitte immer weiter einen auf Regenbogen (kommt bestimmt auf den bunten 1960ern, der liebe ).


----------



## xZnak3_ (27. März 2019)

Also ich habe von meinem Asus Board die beiliegende Disk eingeworfen und ein paar Treiber installiert. Unter anderem war auch die Software Asus Aura Sync dabei mit der ich das Mainboard und die angeschlossenen LED‘s steuern konnte. Nur hat mich gestört dass bei dem Lüfter nur der innere Bereich die Farben gewechselt hat wie ich es im Programm eingestellt habe. Also der kleine Ring und das AMD Emblem konnte ich garnicht verändern.. 
ich schau’s mir einfach morgen noch mal in Ruhe an  
Danke für die Kommentare.


----------



## mr.manic (12. April 2019)

xZnak3_ schrieb:


> Also ich habe von meinem Asus Board die beiliegende Disk eingeworfen und ein paar Treiber installiert. Unter anderem war auch die Software Asus Aura Sync dabei mit der ich das Mainboard und die angeschlossenen LED‘s steuern konnte. Nur hat mich gestört dass bei dem Lüfter nur der innere Bereich die Farben gewechselt hat wie ich es im Programm eingestellt habe. Also der kleine Ring und das AMD Emblem konnte ich garnicht verändern..
> ich schau’s mir einfach morgen noch mal in Ruhe an
> Danke für die Kommentare.



Hi, 
da ich auch Aura-Sync auf meinem ASUS ROG Strix X470-i nutze und nur der Ring und das Logo des Wraith Prism nicht mitspielen in der Steuerung, würde mich eine Lösung auch interessieren.

Danke,
Mr. Manic


----------



## PureXS (16. August 2019)

gab es dafür schon eine lösung ? habe das gleiche Problem auf meinem x570 aorus elite


----------



## logan68 (16. August 2021)

Hallo, anscheinend gibt es keine Lösung, ich habe das Internet durchsucht und etliche Lösungen gefunden die aber immer das gleiche sagen :
"Schließe deinen Lüfter mit dem beigelegten USB Kabel an das Motherboard, und dann klappt das mit der Software"

Software:
THE AMD RYZEN WRAITH PRISM RGB LIGHTING CONTROL SOFTWARE,​POWERED BY COOLER MASTER​​�

Revision NumberFile SizeOSv1.1834 MBWindows 10 64-bit

Klappt aber nicht, bei mir jedenfalls nicht, ich bekomme immer die Meldung
"Plug in your CM device to get started"

Und jetzt nach 3 maligen Versuch startet das Programm gar nicht mehr, auch nicht nach einer Deinstallation und dann Neuinsatallation.

Der Thread ist auch schon 2 Jahre alt, ich hoffe jemand hat eine Lösung gefunden.

Grüße
Micha

Moterboard:  Arsock X570 Phantom Gaming 4
CPU :                  AMD  Ryzen 7 3800x
RAM:                  32 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO DDR4 - 3200MHz C16 XMP2.0 (2 Kits mit 2x 8GB)
Grafik:                Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB


----------



## Shinna (16. August 2021)

Steuer das einfach mit der ASrock Software. Ich hab den Kühler in einem 2t PC mit einem B450 Pro4. Die ASrock Software erkennt den Cooler und er lässt sich darüber steuern. Angeschlossen ist er ganz normal via CPU und dem RGB Header.


----------



## CadCad (22. August 2021)

Klappt nur nicht immer wie gewünscht.

Bei meinem MSI will das auch nicht , per USB.
Coolermaster und AMD Software funktionieren nicht...

daher läufts über den JRGB Anschluss und ich kann den Lüfter steuern.
AMD bleibt weiß , Ring bleibt im RGB mode...


----------



## logan68 (16. November 2021)

Ich habe nun die neuste Software AsrPolychromeRGBSetup(v1.0.91), aber auch mit der will es nicht so richtig, bekomme hin und wieder folgende Meldung :
*Access violation at address 000000FF.Read of address 000000FF*?
Ich habe dann mal die AsrPolychromeRGB.exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus laufen lassen Windows8.1 mit dem Erbebnis : inkompatible Software
Nunja, läuft trotzdem.... seltsam.
Die LED Stripes haben wenn sie auf ROT geschaltet sind immer 3 LED (die ersten 3, auch wenn ich die Stripes tausch) grün leutende LED´s ... die anderen Modies klappen... komisch oder ?


----------

